# re-labeling



## pr1ntboi (Nov 5, 2015)

hi guys
i'm wondering if anyone knows of a product for printing cotton labels inside garments

i guess what im looking for is a doublesided stickytape type product that would go between the lable and garment which i would apply using heatpress

i have the labels made up allready and have been sewing them in untill now
im just wondering if such a product exists

thanks in advance
woody


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is fabric glue. Either spray-on or in a tube.

You could also check with your source for your current labels. Maybe they can apply the adhesive for use with heat presses if you send the labels back to them.


----------

